
Array of Things Releases APIs for Chicago Data - vforgione
https://medium.com/array-of-things/array-of-things-releases-apis-for-chicago-data-enabling-applications-9bfdbe477df3
======
vforgione
The Array of Things is an experimental urban sensing project. Over the last
few years we've been working on developing the hardware and software and this
past year we've ramped up our data accessibility applications.

We've recently pushed a first release API into production --
[https://api.arrayofthings.org/api/](https://api.arrayofthings.org/api/) . The
project itself is still experimental and the API hasn't been fully battle
tested yet.

I am the lead engineer for the software side of the project, I'd love for some
feedback on this.

